# Systema Seminar In Colorado



## Brad S. (Jan 16, 2005)

Martin Wheeler will be teaching a one-day seminar at Russian Martial Art of the Rockies in Longmont, Colorado on Saturday January 22nd, 2005 from 10AM-3PM.

email Brad@russiansystem.com for more information.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Brad,

Sorry I missed this seminar, I'm sure it was great. I got your flyer a day late since it was addressed to my old house. I'll send you my new one. 

Pete


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 1, 2005)

You missed a great workout, but all is not lost. They're trying to get Martin to come back some time in April so cross your fingers and keep on the lookout for a definate day and time.


 :supcool:


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 11, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll  see you there, Chuck, as long as it's not April 23rd. I'm, uh, er, geeking out and going to a Star Wars convention with my brother that weekend.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's going to be on the 9th, hope you can make it   :cheers: 


opcorn:


----------

